# Anyone have the apk for youtube



## hondaboi2000 (Feb 25, 2012)

I downloaded the latest AOKP for my 10.1 along with the latest gapps, but there is no youtube. Also, when I goto the market and search, its not listed there either...very strange...anyone have an apk they could share? Thanks so much.


----------



## bicycleray (Aug 27, 2011)

+1 I have the same issue.

I even extracted the apk from an older gapps and it doesn't install. Help!

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## apascual89 (Aug 19, 2011)

Push this apk to system/app with root explorer. It works with hd videos perfectly.

http://dl.dropbox.co...oid.youtube.apk


----------



## jcporter80 (Jun 6, 2011)

or you can just download and install this one.

http://db.tt/P1ThbK2k this is version 3.5.5 (Latest Version)


----------



## dag425 (Jul 6, 2011)

I get an error stating that my gmail account isnt linked to a youtube account when I try to login using this version... Any idea why?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

Why is YouTube not available in the market for the GalaxyTab? Anyone have any idea?


----------

